# Got my speakers in today!



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nothing fancy or expensive. I almost bought the Infinity Primus series but ended up going with the Polk Audio Monitor 70 towers, matching center channel, book shelves and a Klipsch Sub-12 and Pioneer VSX-920. I dropped $1135 and that was for everything shipped to my door. I feel that its a descent setup as I only have a 225Sq ft room and this is my first home theater room. The reciever "says" 100W per channel and its 1080 upscaling so I hope it pleases me for what I paid. I currently have a vizio soundbar with the wireless 8" inch sub in my living room and I really like it so this will be a big upgrade for my dedicated room. Hey if it doesn't workout I can always change it up down the road.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like some good choices, let us know how it sounds and what you think, or help by chance,enjoy!:T


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the Monitor 70's. I looked at those a bunch on ebay. Good for you, just remember to recalibrate your receiver as your speakers break in for the best sound.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

hearingspecialist said:


> I like the Monitor 70's. I looked at those a bunch on ebay. Good for you, just remember to recalibrate your receiver as your speakers break in for the best sound.


Thanks for the info. I plan on installing everything on labor day! Gonna be a busy day with the projector and screen to do also


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

ACE23 said:


> Thanks for the info. I plan on installing everything on labor day! Gonna be a busy day with the projector and screen to do also


I'm considering the same setup, how do you like it?


----------

